# Hcpcs for- ethyl chloride topical spray and tropicamide opthalmc 1% eye drop



## rpanossian (Sep 6, 2017)

The Ethyl Chloride /Tropicamide are used during optometry visit and the reimbursement is bundled /inclusive with the Level of service or procedure , but need to report the medication used to the payor for 340B program. is there a HCPCS for unclassified code for spray and drops as J3490 for injectable?

Thank you - any help is highly appreciated.


----------

